# Guess I belong here now



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I initially posted on the Going Through Divorce or Separation but I think this is where I belong now. 

I got my papers from Tijuana, Mexico - or so the ex claimed. He said it is legal and I insisted on him proofing it legality since he and I doesn't live - or ever been to Mexico and we got married in NY. I am doing my own research on this. 

But deep down, I have been feeling and telling people that I am a divorcee. Been separated and living a single mom life for almost 2 years now. So really it's just a matter of paperwork.

I thought I have been moving on but is it normal for that pain to resurface? How about the anger? I just met him yesterday to talk about the divorce papers and confronted him that I knew about his wedding to the girl he left me for. It was so hard to stay calm but I did yet the pain + anger was boiling inside. 

For you who've been thru this longer than me...please share how you cope? Thank you so much!


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Morningdew,

It is just normal for it to resurface at times. Especially when something like the papers show up. As long as the time between that happens increases, you are moving forward. I imagine it will always resurface at moments in future. You've just got to live it, let it go and keep moving forward.


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Feelingalone. That's what I plan on doing to keep moving forward and maybe instead of denying the anger to just embrace it as part of healing...I'm not sure...but thank you so much.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

morning: How can be in the middle of a divorce from you and married to the new girl? Isn't that bigamy?


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparkles422 said:


> morning: How can be in the middle of a divorce from you and married to the new girl? Isn't that bigamy?


He got married in a church to the girl he had his last affair with in June 18. I was sure it was a bigamy but he insisted that the divorce was finalized in April 2011. We shall see as I am still digging the truth here but no matter what my findings would be or how this whole drama will unfold, I considered myself as a divorcee.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, that is looking the truth in the eye and not flinching. Good! Stay strong. Keep your dignity. That was the only thing I hung onto during the collapse and the aftermath. That and God.

Good Luck and stay smiling. ( P.S You look so pretty in your pic! )


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Sparkles! I agree, without God I'm not sure I could get to this point at all.


----------

